# Which one is the healthier one ?



## Sri Lankan (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm gonna give away one of these girls to my aunt. So can you guys help me out to figure out which one is the best one ?

Fat one's name is Ramsey and Other one is Sandy. They are Six Weeks old. (22nd Nov 2015)






Please be hurry. *I only have two days to decide. *


----------



## Sri Lankan (Nov 17, 2015)

A friend of my father gave them to us for free. He said these pups are Belgium Shepherds. But the vet said there is no such breed.

We have raised four stray dogs before but this is the first time with Shepherds. 

Sandy is small because she was the last one to born.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Belgian Malinois is a type of Belgian Shepherd  dogand that is what they look like to me. 
Verify with your friend. Typically bred as police service dogs. Not typically easy going pets. A lot of energy and handful. More heat tolerance than German Shepherds. Smaller. More energetic (usually)

I could be wrong but that is what they look like to me
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malinois_(Belgian_Shepherd_Dog)
Belgian Malinois Dog Breed Information - American Kennel Club


They both look young and healthy. I Would keep them together till they are a little older maybe 8 weeks old or so and also spend a lot of time with each one of them separately. They look to be 4-5 weeks there?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

most likely belgian tervuren... also a belgian shepherd variety - longer coat and can be milder than a malinois. in the US we classify them as different breeds, in other countries they are 1 breed w/ different coat types. Ramsey will have a longer coat than sandy and appears more laid back... maybe factor those two things into your decision. both appear healthy and adorable! I agree with the above poster to keep them together a couple more weeks.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sandy seems to be a happy, full of it pup. It's sorta a call on what your aunt wants in a dog - how much energy etc. I'd wait a couple of weeks to decide but I don't know your situation that says this decision has to be made in two days.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

yes, definitely keep them together until 9 weeks so they learn "dog" from each other.
Keep the one you connect most with. Very wise not to keep them both


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

On appearance i would choose the one with the more plush coat. But to make my decision i would play with them, spend some time with them for the next 2 days and see which one you like the 'feel' of.

I was always told as a kid that 'your German Shepherd chooses you, you don't choose it.'

Every one we've ever had has been the stand out from the pack because they were the one that refused to leave us alone when we were viewing a litter.


----------



## Sri Lankan (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm posting this reply to get my post count high!


----------



## Sri Lankan (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for taking your time to reply to me here. They will not take one sooner because they haven't finished building a home for their pup yet. It was expected to be finished by this Tuesday but it wasn't. so I'll have one or two days.

We Sri Lankans don't usually raise dogs inside houses like you guys do. Most of our people build cages completely separated from houses for dogs. By Separated It didn't mean completely isolated, Our people love dogs they play with 'em feed 'em good, but that's how it is.

However I'm gonna keep our one in house and raise him the way you guys do. reason is I think they are way intelligent than stray dogs & sensitive so they need our care 24/7.

I'll scan and post their books
here are some pics from about week ago (the day i got 'em) 









Sandy









Ramsey









Ramsey









Sandy


I'm thinking about keeping the thin girl coz she looks weak to me  and she's playful while the fat girl (Ramsey) is spending lot of time away from us. She plays with her sis but not with us humans.

Guys, My English might be weird that's because i'm not a English speaker.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

They are so cute!!! Love the coloring of Sandy!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It depends on your Aunt and what she is looking for temperament wise, moreso than healthwise. If they are Belgians, than, well, some say they are like GSDs on crack, so they can be a handful. You might want to give the one that seems a little more laid back one to the person who has less energy/time/resources for training.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They are very pretty dogs. Selzer, I heard that too, but our trainer had a Belgian couch potato.


----------

